# Hymer Ducato Suspension & uprating



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

I recently changed our 2003 Hymer C644G on a Z244 2.8jtd MK2 Ducato to a 2007 C644G. Apart from a few subtle differences they are identical. 

When they were parked next to each other, I noticed the newer one was much lower at the back and almost looked down on its knees compared with the old one that always looked high at the back even when loaded. I then noticed that the old one is only plated to 3500kg compared with the old one which was 3900kg (the Fiat plate had been overstamped by Hymer).

The chassis seemed identical but the new one only had 1 leaf spring compared with the old one which had 3: a 3500kg payload and 1 leaf spring seems ridiculous for a 7m 6 berth MH and it looked completely overloaded on our recent trip away with the same stuff that we used to carry in our old one that always managed to look up at the back.

Is it possible to change the leaf springs to the same as the old one or is there another way of raising the back - I know Airide is a possibility.

Also, what about uprating the payload to 3900kg too?

Any advice appreciated


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I am currently going through the process of uprating a Auto-Trail Apache 634 from its factory plate of 3500kg. I do not know whether our chassis (ducato lwb) and tyres are the same but my options are:

1) Uprate to 3700kg without any modifications. Current axle weights of 1850 and 2000 unchanged.

2) Uprate to 3850kg by having air suspension fitted. Current axle weights of 1850 and 2000 unchanged.

3) Uprate to 3850kg plus uprate rear axle to 2240 by having air suspension and change tyres to ones with a load index of 112 (currently have 215/70 x 15 which are 109 load index and need to fit 225/70 x 15 which are 112).

I am going to option 3.

You would need to contact SVTech to find out what is available to you.

JohnW


----------

